# اساسيات الحب الناجح



## GogoRagheb (27 مايو 2009)

1. الاستمتاع بصحبة الطرف الآخر والتعايش معه.
الحوار، وطالماوُجد الحوار فكل شىء ممكن التغلب عليه إذا كان يمثل مشكلة أو رغبةيُراد الوصول إليها
2. عدم التفكير فى مدة استمرار هذه العلاقة.
3. الفهم الصحيح للعلاقة، فمن المُحال تغيير الشخصيات لكن الأصح فهم كل طرف للآخر كلمازاد الاقتراب.
4. الإظهار الدائم للحب بمرور الوقت مثل الاحتفال بمناسبة مختلفة.v تأييد مشاعر شريكك، الإنصات فى أى علاقة من العلاقات هام للغاية حتى وإن كان رأيكلايوافق ما تم قوله لك أو سماعك إياه.
5. الصداقة لأى ولكل علاقة حيوية للغاية بل هى أساسها، فمع الصداقة تُنّمَى الثقةوالاحترام ومن ثِّم يتولد الإعجاب، وبمجرد أن يتحقق الإعجاب يتواجد الحب الذى هوامتداد للصداقةv التواجد عند الاحتياج.
6. احترام الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر، لا تتوقع من الطرف الآخر أن يفكر أو يصدر تصرفاتكما تفعل أنت، فالأشخاص مختلفة فى نشأتها وفى طباعها وفى الطريقة التى يفكرون بها .. فاحترام الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر يحل المواقف الصعبة.
 7. تجنب الكذب، فإذا كان بهدف نبيل كتجنب إغضاب الطرف الآخر أو تزعزع العلاقة بينكما،فالكذب هو الذى يؤدى إلى تزعزع العلاقة وفقدها.
8. ملاحظة التعامل مع الأبوين، فشريكك سوف يعاملك بنفس الطريقة التى يعامل بها أبويه .. فإذا كان الاحترام هو السمة الغالبة فستحظى أنت أيضاً بهذه السمة أما إذا كانتبالسلب فسينعكس ذلك عليك أيضاً.
 8. العاطفة، هى الأساس الأول لنجاح علاقات الحب المختلفة الفرعية التى تتواجد فى إطارالعلاقة الواحدة مثل: القرب - الاتصال - الجنس ... الخ، وهذه العلاقات الفرعية تنمىغريزة الاحتياج (احتياج كل طرف للآخر) فإذا توافر المال والصحبة والصداقة والمنزلوالوظيفة المرموقة فى علاقة زواج على سبيل المثال بدون العاطفة فكل ذلك لنيُجدى.




ارجو التعليق​


----------



## lovely dove (27 مايو 2009)

> تجنب الكذب، فإذا كان بهدف نبيل كتجنب إغضاب الطرف الآخر أو تزعزع العلاقة بينكما،فالكذب هو الذى يؤدى إلى تزعزع العلاقة وفقدها.



اكتر مقوله عجبتني دي 
لان الكذب بجد بيبوظ مش بيصلح 
مرسي ياجوجو علي موضوعك الجميل 
يسوع يباركك
​


----------



## SALVATION (27 مايو 2009)

> 6. احترام الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر، لا تتوقع من الطرف الآخر أن يفكر أو يصدر تصرفاتكما تفعل أنت، فالأشخاص مختلفة فى نشأتها وفى طباعها وفى الطريقة التى يفكرون بها .. فاحترام الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر يحل المواقف الصعبة.


_بجد ديه نقطة مهمه جدا_
_موضوع فى غاية الجمال يا جوجو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ماريتا (27 مايو 2009)

_موضوع جميل اوووووى يا جوجو_
_ميرسى جداااا_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك ويوفقك_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل ومهم
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2009)

موضوع هادف جدا 

مشكور يا جوجو
ربنا يحميك​


----------



## maria123 (27 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

تجنب الكذب، فإذا كان بهدف نبيل كتجنب إغضاب الطرف الآخر أو تزعزع العلاقة بينكما،فالكذب هو الذى يؤدى إلى تزعزع العلاقة وفقدها.

كلام سليم يا جوجو

مشكور


----------



## المجدلية (28 مايو 2009)

*الكذب هو الذى يؤدى إلى تزعزع العلاقة وفقدها* +++ موضوع جميل يا جوجو 
*فعلا الكذب هو سبب فشل اى علاقه حتى لو كانت صداقه مش حب* +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## white rose (28 مايو 2009)

*موضوع حلو يا جوجو

وكل المذكور صح 99,99%

يسلموا ايديك*


----------



## جارجيوس (28 مايو 2009)

*ابدعت يا جوجو
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> اكتر مقوله عجبتني دي
> لان الكذب بجد بيبوظ مش بيصلح
> مرسي ياجوجو علي موضوعك الجميل
> يسوع يباركك
> ​


_*
شكرا ليكى اختى العزيزة


الرب يباركك

ميرسى لمروك

نورتى الموضوع*_​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بجد ديه نقطة مهمه جدا_
> _موضوع فى غاية الجمال يا جوجو_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​





*شكرا ليك

اخى تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع جميل اوووووى يا جوجو_
> _ميرسى جداااا_
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك ويوفقك_​






شكرا ليكى 

يا اختى ماريتا

الرب يبارك حياتك 

ويساعدك ويوفقك


نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل ومهم
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



شكرا ليكى

سندريلا

الرب يباركك

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> موضوع هادف جدا
> 
> مشكور يا جوجو
> ربنا يحميك​






شكرا ليكى


الرب يباركك

نورتىى الموضوع

يا روز​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> موضوع رائع





شكرا ماريا

الرب يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> تجنب الكذب، فإذا كان بهدف نبيل كتجنب إغضاب الطرف الآخر أو تزعزع العلاقة بينكما،فالكذب هو الذى يؤدى إلى تزعزع العلاقة وفقدها.
> 
> كلام سليم يا جوجو
> 
> مشكور





*شكرا ليك

اخى كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> *الكذب هو الذى يؤدى إلى تزعزع العلاقة وفقدها* +++ موضوع جميل يا جوجو
> *فعلا الكذب هو سبب فشل اى علاقه حتى لو كانت صداقه مش حب* +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك




شكرا اختى 

الرب يباركك

نورتى موضوعى​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*شكرا ليك

اخى كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع حلو يا جوجو
> 
> وكل المذكور صح 99,99%
> 
> يسلموا ايديك*



*شكرا ليكى اختى 


ربنا يباركك


بس دا انا طلعت خايب اوى

نفسى اعرف
ال1. 
راح فين*


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> *ابدعت يا جوجو
> الرب يباركك​*



*شكرا ليك

اخى جريس

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ميرسى ليك*​


----------

